# DIY CO2 with Vinegar and Baking soda



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

vinegar and baking soda, doesn't that create co3?

probably is very good for the fish... and the smell... I would never do that!

oh yeah, and what a crap!!


----------



## diyer3984 (Jun 9, 2008)

It creates CO2. But I think it seems way to cumbersome to to be practical. Looks cheap, way too many parts, and how would you correctly control a trustworthy flow of CO2?


----------



## ryu1 (Aug 26, 2011)

haha, looks like sugar and yeast work better, maybe that kit also requires constant pumping with the pump that came with it.



diyer3984 said:


> and how would you correctly control a trustworthy flow of CO2?


It does come with a needle valve


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

Much more expensive than yeast CO2. Most of the expense comes from the vinegar. Since it's such a weak acid, it takes a lot of it to produce CO2.

Even if you could eliminate that expense, the baking soda alone is still more expensive than sugar and yeast.


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

ryu1 said:


> I was searching for co2 diffuser and found one of these diy co2 post using vinegar and baking soda. There is a video showing the instruction and it looks like an instant co2. Does anyone try and how long does it last? All I read in the past were sugar and yeast. Evilbay item 260824493358


I used this method around 25 years ago. With one pound of baking soda and one gallon of white vinegar I could produce co2 for a month. Too control the vinegar drip I had at my disposal medical IV tubing and that do-dad that pinches the tubing. Cheaper still would be a block of limestone in place of baking soda.


----------



## NatCh (Feb 23, 2011)

I use one of those pinchy line do-dads for drip rate control in my acclimater box, it works a treat for that. No surprise, really, as that's its designed purpose, after all. The drip counter chamber doohickey is also a really nice feature for that. :smile:


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

NatCh said:


> I use one of those pinchy line do-dads for drip rate control in my acclimater box, it works a treat for that. No surprise, really, as that's its designed purpose, after all. The drip counter chamber doohickey is also a really nice feature for that. :smile:


Excuse for replying to an old thread. Read of the vinegar soda Co2 on a new thread. Googling vinegar and soda found this thread. I am thinking of doing the vinegar soda Co2. What is a drip counter chamber doohickey?


----------



## StevieD (Jun 17, 2017)

All you need is chips with your fish and your vinegar ... oh and don't forget the salt!


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

StevieD said:


> All you need is chips with your fish and your vinegar ... oh and don't forget the salt!


:hihi: Most of my fish are about 1.5in so that would be a quick snack!


----------

